# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] 307usb Paradox

## giorgos76

Πωλείται καινούρια η συσκευή σύνδεσης 307usb Paradox μαζί με καλώδιο usb για σύνδεση με pc. *Τιμή 45 ευρώ χωρίς εξ. αποστολής*.

----------

